# Buttjoints



## Randy (Jul 25, 2021)

Looking for opinions on grinding a bevel on the ends for butt joints. Makes a lot of dust but they actually sell a tool to do this. Iv done the backer board method already and the floating out method. But continue to wonder if grinding a bevel is a better way.


----------



## AaronL (Nov 6, 2021)

Randy said:


> Looking for opinions on grinding a bevel on the ends for butt joints. Makes a lot of dust but they actually sell a tool to do this. Iv done the backer board method already and the floating out method. But continue to wonder if grinding a bevel is a better way.


----------



## AaronL (Nov 6, 2021)

Haha I've thought about doing this , you'd think it woukd work , same way it does on recessed joints. . But the Grove or bevel you'd put the tape or mesh in would leave a small "gap" between tape and sheet rock , which would be prone to cracking. So youd be going over it with tape anyway , back to square one.
Go to YouTube and search for "that kilted guy butt joints". Do what he does.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

i have thought about beveling the back but never tried it. seem like more time than just floating an extra 2 knives wide. i dont see anyone doing it. just float them out man. im not a fan of boxing them either. you just cant do it like a hand and knife can. all butts different. a box cant put on half inch thick mud and some call for it. lol

believe me all hangers have thought about the bevel at one time in their career.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

well hangers that finish also that is. lol


----------



## Thepelletier (Nov 27, 2021)

All the borders from saskatchewan do it. More mud who cares.


----------



## emmaquinn (Dec 10, 2021)

We recently had a new house built. The roof has been on for about 1 year. When I was cleaning the gutters I noticed the shingles on the gable end had lifted and there was exposed OSB sheathing. I contacted the builder and they had the roofing company that installed it come out and they used some kind of tar caulk to hold them down. It took 15 minutes. To me, it looks like the sheathing is possibly warped. roofing service area Arlington, VA I know little about roofing and was hoping to get some opinions.. The builder says that the repair was to industry standards but I question that. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

